# Dogs!



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Any breeders out there - that have a "yorkidoodle" or yorkshire terrier?

Girlfriend wants a small dog an pestering me so Ima buy it - not after a dog that grows huge - just a small dog and not known for biting IE: Bull terriers, staffs none of them please


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

staffs don't bite unless you're a crap owner.

if it's a girly dog you want for her get her a pomeranian. 

Mates dog Bentley when he was about 4 months old


















looks like a tiny lion.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't forget to try local rescues  

Plenty of dogs at this time of year who need loving homes.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

even more next week unfortunately.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

cracksolja said:


> Any breeders out there - that have a "yorkidoodle" or yorkshire terrier?
> 
> Girlfriend wants a small dog an pestering me so Ima buy it - not after a dog that grows huge - just a small dog and not known for biting IE: Bull terriers, staffs none of them please


Just to point out that when ANY breed of dog are born as pups......NONE of them come out biting and snarling......it only through lack of understanding about the breed or the IDIOTS out there who think its good to use there dog as a weapon........ANY dog has the ability to be nasty if the correct handling and training are not done from the word go, whether that be a lab or a rotty...........

I know what you are saying and def not having a go or anything as many people see the usual breeds as aggressive and known for biting/fighting such as staffies, rotties, bull terriers etc.....but do not be drawn into the fault of stereotyping certain breeds like MANY people are........even the small girlie dogs can be quite aggressive, but people view this different because they are only small dogs and how they look......all you need to do is watch an episode or two of The Osbournes to see what I mean.....or better still watch The Dog Whisperer and pic up some tips..it's great :lol2:

Happy pup hunting, and I hope you find what your after.....lapso apso's are quite a cutie....depends what you want.......sorry prob spelt that wrong :bash:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

haha true - its the factor though you here all this stuff in the news mainly around Staffs, pitbulls, rotweillers etc - I like them all but girls like girly dogs 

She wants a small dog that wont grow big - iv made my point clear to her if i buy her a dog its to be looked after and not just cared for because its a puppy and looks cute....

If anything I hate is neglected animals!

But shes a girly girl so wants something girly - I use the term not bite in the sense that the type of dog i listed has a bigger jaw an teeth than the smaller

All though the smaller can still have a go I cant see it being as bad a result to someone as a staff or something along those lines!

Dont mean to offend people I personally love staffs, rottys, doberman, etc


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Its so true what people have said 

Unfortunately as of the next few weeks there will be a terrible increase in dogs in rescuse xmas pressie that people have become bored of (not saying this will happen just pointing out it does)

As phil has said all dogs are at one time puppies and if they are given the best start in life and brought up correctly then yes no matter what breed of dog can become the softest most loyal companion you could ask for :2thumb:

Your best option for a any dog would be to find a reputable breeder once you decide on what you want that is as this way you will know that the puppy has had excellant breeding as well as start inlife 

Thats if you go down the puppy option 

Then again there are so many young dogs and older begging for a forever home in rescuse centres so that could be a good place to find your perfect pooch too as most recuse centres will match the right dog to your needs 

Good luck in finding your perfect pooch


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cracksolja said:


> haha true - its the factor though you here all this stuff in the news mainly around Staffs, pitbulls, rotweillers etc - I like them all but girls like girly dogs
> 
> She wants a small dog that wont grow big - iv made my point clear to her if i buy her a dog its to be looked after and not just cared for because its a puppy and looks cute....
> 
> ...


 
LOL ya will find the smaller breeds tend to be more snappy and they blooming hurt too when they get ya haha 

my sister has a jack russel OMG what a lil monkey she is yapps all the time an hurts like hell when she nips ya infact i have 2 deep scratches down my left hand from earlier when she tried to snatch somat outta my hand ouch


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Take a peek in the classifieds on this forum......someone has some lahso apso pups for sale....at least you can look at them to see if they would be suitable......but again whatever breed you decide on look into the actual breed to see if it's what you'd want......only the other week a guy askedmy how to stop his Husky pulling on the lead........this made me chuckle as I felt like saying so you know what the actual breed is used for.......MUSH


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Take a peek in the classifieds on this forum......someone has some lahso apso pups for sale....at least you can look at them to see if they would be suitable......but again whatever breed you decide on look into the actual breed to see if it's what you'd want......only the other week a guy askedmy how to stop his Husky pulling on the lead........this made me chuckle as I felt like saying so you know what the actual breed is used for.......MUSH


 
LOL i get asked about that all the time how do you stop them pulling you :whistling2: I just tell them i dont i have just learnt how to control it :lol2:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

lol cheers for the replys people yeah im not getting it untill January kinda late crimbo present really possibly early valentine sday gift lol - Jack russell is one id like to ! 

Couldnt think of the name before thats why i said a yorkie lol thought that was em bah - if i need help ill ask my uncle he does dog training has done it for years at them pet shows on telly forgot what there called! now cruffs is it or something? 

An other dog things has #1 ribbon tingys - there alsation like dogs really tall dog


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cracksolja said:


> and not known for biting IE: Bull terriers, *staffs* none of them please


I read somewhere that there has never been one reported case of a true bred pedigree Stafford attacking a human. Not sure if its true or not though.:whistling2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Andy said:


> I read somewhere that there has never been one reported case of a true bred pedigree Stafford attacking a human. Not sure if its true or not though.:whistling2:


Unfortunately these days MANY staffs are great with people BUT are aggressive with other dogs......classic example of not getting the basics right from puppyhood........we were at crufts last year and watched a display of staffs......the pup was in the car and the adult staff was pushing it around.......bloody great to watch......just shows what you can have if you put the time in.........: victory:

phil


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Watch out for yorkshire terriers more like yorkshire terrorists lol (I have a cross yorkie very loving but has attitude)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Watch out for yorkshire terriers more like yorkshire terrorists lol (I have a cross yorkie very loving but has attitude)


 
LOL my 2 big huskies fear them lil devils the most so appropriate the name you gave them 

My 2 boys stop at corners before walking round them slowly lol as they have had their noses nipped a few times from lil yorkies with attitude lol I call it small dog syndrome :rotfl:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

cracksolja said:


> haha true - its the factor though you here all this stuff in the news mainly around Staffs, pitbulls, rotweillers etc - I like them all *but girls like girly dogs *
> 
> She wants a small dog that wont grow big - iv made my point clear to her if i buy her a dog its to be looked after and not just cared for because its a puppy and looks cute....
> 
> ...


ahem???????????? lol
im a girl and i love staffs:mf_dribble::lol2::crazy:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

:whistling2:Bah lol sorry :lol2:



rach1980 said:


> ahem???????????? lol
> im a girl and i love staffs:mf_dribble::lol2::crazy:


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Im a girlie n i have a staffie and a bullie! 

at my dog training class it was the jack russel n the collies that were the snappy nasty ones! lol

each to there own....but i love my doggies.....also got a german shepard! and he puts the bullie in its place!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

im a girl and i have two staffies love them to bits my collie is a little cow:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

cracksolja said:


> :whistling2:Bah lol sorry :lol2:


lol, thats ok and here is my li'l girl


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i don't like little dog's and i think the little ones can sometimes be more nasty
give me a larger dog any day.
linda


----------



## kellysanger (Oct 17, 2007)

Small dogs are adorable, compact animals, and there are many different small dog varieties to select from. The toy dog group is made up of some of the smallest dogs around. Many dog breeds are exclusive to the toy group, such as the Shih Tzu or the Chihuahua. However, others, such as the poodle for example, come in two other sizes: standard and miniature, and the toy breed is the smallest of these sizes. 
Most small dog breeds have bags of character, energy and endless love to give, and make for very good household pets. It is advisable to do some careful research, however, if you have small children or other pets, as not all small dog breeds get along with youngsters or other animals, although the majority will be fine with proper socialization. Many small dogs make ideal companions, and are well suited to apartment living because of their size. Many are also well suited as companions for the disabled or elderly as not all toy dogs require a large amount of exercise. 
Some of the small dog breeds excel as watchdogs and will raise the alarm when something unusual occurs. Of the small dog breeds in the Toy group, the ones that excel as watchdogs include the: Yorkshire Terrier, Chihuahua, Toy Poodle, and Shih Tzu. These particular breeds are all extra alert, they easily become excited, and will bark if they notice unusual behavior - such as an intruder entering your property. 
Trainability in toy dogs can vary depending on the breed. Although some breeds, such as the toy poodle or the Toy Fox Terrier, are easy to train in most cases, others can have a really stubborn streak and can be headstrong, which often makes them more difficult to train. It is important for the owner of any small dog breed to exercise patience and understanding during the training process. 
As with all dogs breeds, the small dog breeds are prone to a variety of health problems, which can vary by breed. Some are generally healthy, whereas others are prone to a variety of problems. However, by selecting a reputable breeder, and with care, attention, and a healthy and balanced diet, many of these issues and problems can be avoided. It is important to remember that the size and fragility of some toy dogs can put them at a heightened risk of injury or bone breakages, and potential owners should bear this in mind if they have small children that could inadvertently injure the dog. 
With many different small dog breeds to select from, it should not be difficult to find the perfect pet to fit in with your lifestyle, living environment, and circumstances. Each of the small dog breeds is unique and individual in character, personality traits, and needs, and by learning more about each type of toy dog you can make a more informed decision with regards to which toy dog will be best suited to you and your family. 
In general, small dogs are delightful characters, and can be lively, playful, entertaining, and very loyal. Most will be delighted to receive fuss and attention, and have plenty in the way of love and affection to give to their owners and families. A small dog can make an excellent pet, and in many cases an effective watch dog. Many people enjoy showing their small dogs at various dog shows, although many people simply want to enjoy the lively energy, unique character, and affection that these animals can give as pets. 
So, if you are planning to take on a small dog then a little research into the different breeds available can go a long way in ensuring that you get the breed that is best suited to you. Go through the list of small dog breeds (ive added some below) to learn more about the appearance, temperament, likes and dislikes, trainability, dietary requirements, grooming requirements, exercise requirements, and life expectancy of the different breeds to aid you in finding the perfect pet amongst these little dogs. 

if you like staffies the boston terrier is a great small version, hardly sheds and very trainable. cute girly dog i think...







This is a dog that will dote on its family, gets on very well with other pets and children, and gets on well with other dogs. A well socialized Boston Terrier makes an ideal family pet, and likes to shower its family with plenty of affection and love. 
The Boston Terrier is a sturdy and muscular looking dog, with a short muzzle, and wallowing, intelligent dark eyes, which tend to protrude slightly. The coat of the Boston Terrier is very sleek, short, and straight, and the colouring is either black and white or brindle and white. The eyes of this breed are set quite wide apart, and its ear are fairly large in proportion to the head and stand erect. The height of the Boston Terrier ranges from 15-17 inches, and the weight from 10-25 pounds. 
The Boston Terrier is a dog that fits in well with most situations. This is the ideal family dog, because of its love of people and its affectionate nature. Those with kids and pets should have no problems with a well socialized Boston Terrier, and this breed is well suited to both house and apartment living, providing that you provide him with plenty of exercise in a suitable place if you do not have a garden. The Boston Terrier hates being alone, and therefore may not be the right choice if you have little time to dedicate to a pet or are away for long periods. 
The short muzzle of this breed can make it prone to breathlessness, and therefore owners should be careful to moderate exercise. Increased risk of skin tumours and heart problems can also affect this breed, as can increased risk of eye injuries because of the prominence of the eyes.
The sleek, short coat of the Boston Terrier does not need much grooming in order to keep it in good condition. Use a firm bristle brush once a week to keep the coat looking good, and an occasional wipe down with a damp cloth will keep it looking glossy. Occasional baths are acceptable, and you should also keep the nails trimmed. 

or for a toy doberman try the min pin....










but if she was the ultimate girlie dog id go for papillion








The middle strip of this dog’s face is white, and the ears, sides, and the hair over the eyes are patches of another color depending on the coloring of the dog. The Papillon carries himself gracefully and has a fine bone structure. Its ears are said to look like the wings of a butterfly, hence the breed’s name – Papillon is French for butterfly. The coat of this dog is flowing and silky to the touch. 
This dog breed is very intelligent and alert, and has plenty of energy. Robust and sturdy, despite its fragile and elegant appearance, the Papillon can be very affectionate and gentle, as well as lively and playful. This is a very entertaining breed that loves attention, but also displays calmness and dignity. However, these dogs can also have a jealous streak, and can be quite competitive when it comes to getting their owner’s attentions. The Papillon is a quick learner and is an obedient dog, making training relatively easy. This breed gets on well with older children and with most household pets, but can be aggressive to other dogs.
In terms of height the Papillon will normally reach around eight to eleven inches. This dog normally weighs in at around seven to ten pounds, depending on the sex of the animal
Some of the problems that can commonly affect this breed include problems with the kneecaps, eye disorders, and a condition in the skull that can be likened to ‘soft spots’ in babies. 
In most respects the Papillon is a relatively easy dog to train, as these dogs are eager, obedient, quick learners, and intelligent. However, in some cases house training can be quite difficult. 
This dog breed will be okay living in an apartment providing plenty of exercise is provided by the owner. However, owners should bear in mind that this breed can get quite noisy and this could cause problems in an apartment. 
The Papillon is an energetic and playful breed, and needs an average amount of exercise. If you have a garden or yard, these dogs can enjoy combining play and exercise outdoors in a secured area. This dog will also enjoy regular walks, particularly if you live in an apartment and the dog therefore gets little exercise. 
The diet of the Papillon should be well balanced and nutritious, and portions should be monitored to ensure that you do not overfeed the dog. Ensure that you buy high quality dog food as this will help to ensure that your dog receives the necessary minerals and vitamins, and that he stays fuller for longer. Make sure that your dog always has access to fresh water. 
The life expectancy of a healthy and fit Papillon is around twelve to fifteen years. 
The Papillon has a beautiful, lustrous, silky coat, and in order to ensure that the coat stays in good condition it is necessary to comb or brush the coat on a daily basis. You can also occasionally bathe or dry shampoo this dog. 

or the maltese....











but my fave is the manchester terrier, similar to the min pin, classy looking.

let me know if you want more info.

kel. xx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yorkies and jack russels are more bitey than staffs little ankle chewers


----------



## kellysanger (Oct 17, 2007)

personally i think the boston terrier are a great dog. girls love them - they are a friendly girly looking staffie type, classy looking, and boys dont mind taking them round the bloc k - wouldnt see my boyfriend walking a poodle!!

the manchester terrier is a fdab dog but hard to come by.


----------



## candaleenie (Oct 31, 2007)

i like proper dogs,here's my 2 ( Wez the bullmastiff passed away last week,bless) but ill just post a pic neways as he's soooooooooo cute. Wen i worked at kennels it was usually small dogs that was nasty.
i've grown up with staffs,bullmastiffs,sheperds and never been snapped apart from by my mates yorkie and ratty old lady dogs at the kennels lol

this is splodge my staff cross, she lives at my mum's with 4 children









and this is my lad R.I.P Wez








awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww big big soppy









i'm thinking so time in the future to get another dog,a small one but i think i'll go for a pug or a french bulldog but i love them border terriers aswell:flrt:


----------

